# Cruze Eco gas pedal responsiveness question



## Pablo Honey (Jul 3, 2012)

I'm noticing that I have to put the pedal close to the floor and still wait a second or two to get the car going, especially on hills. Anyone else noticing this or is there a problem with my car? On a hill especially, I have to put it close to the floor and it LAGS a good 2 seconds before the car registers what my foot is doing.

Is this just the way the vehicle is, or is there something wrong with the car? Was thinking to take it in next week.


----------



## '12Eco (Feb 28, 2012)

It is most likely just the way the car reacts. The throttle is electronically controlled. That is there is no mechanical connection between the pedal on the floor and the actuator driving the throttle body. The ECM controls the opening of the Throttle body blade. It may be delayed in the ECM programming, to try and protect the motor if "full throttle" is applied at to low of engine RPM. 

It is also a turbo motor, It takes a second for the compressor (turbo) to raise the boost to a proper level. The slight hesitation you feel may be the turbo building boost.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Do you have an automatic or a standard transmission? Sounds like you have an automatic.


----------



## Pablo Honey (Jul 3, 2012)

I should have specified. It's a stick shift.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

See my thread on the intake resonator bypass to get a bit better throttle response. Also, check your spark plug gap and gap between .028 and .035.

Sent from my Bulletproof_Doubleshot using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

Pablo Honey said:


> I should have specified. It's a stick shift.


What RPM? if you are below 1800ish the turbo won't be spooled and if you are in that high a gear it will take a LONG time to spool (tiny 1.4L engine). Try using a lower gear and keeping the revs up over 2000.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

What RPMs? If you're below 2000 RPM it may be a case of insufficient torque to accelerate.


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

beat ya!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

NBrehm said:


> beat ya!


Yes you did.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Spark plug gap and intake resonator for off the line performance. Running 89-93 octane helps this time of year too. After 2200 or so RPM, the engine responds instantly to your foot. Little turbos are a lot more fun in that way than big huge ones that take forever to spool. 


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

NBrehm said:


> beat ya!





obermd said:


> Yes you did.


His turbo was already spooled.


----------



## The Wolf Wagon (Mar 5, 2012)

Plug gap fixed this in my ECO. (A/T)


----------



## Pablo Honey (Jul 3, 2012)

Is the spark plug a known issue? I've read a lot about this in the discussions. If so, why isn't there a service bulletin out on it or a recall?

Think I might take it in to have them look at the gaps.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Yes, it's a known issue. At least here.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

GM is aware of the spark plug gap issue and is working on it.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Pablo Honey said:


> Is the spark plug a known issue? I've read a lot about this in the discussions. If so, why isn't there a service bulletin out on it or a recall?
> 
> Think I might take it in to have them look at the gaps.


It's a known issue that they are very inconsistent. GM hasn't yet acknowledge this inconsistency, but they did acknowledge that the service manual had incorrect information and they are on full alert looking for further inconsistency. 

They probably won't check the gaps unless they have a reason to believe that they're off, so it might be a waste of your time to go to the dealer regarding this. A few people were successful in having their dealer check the gaps just out of courtesy, but a few others tried and were unsuccessful. Just about everyone who has checked them and re-gapped has reported positive results. 

I would recommend that you disconnect your battery ground after re-gapping the plugs to re-set the fuel trims on the PCM.


----------



## dannylightning (Jun 24, 2012)

when i first got min it was kind of funny on hills and i felt like i really need to give it some gas to take off from a stop on a steeep hill, now i dont seem to have that problem. the fist week or two i did notice i really had to get used to the way this car drove as far as the clutch and how the gas pedal responded from a stop. but now it feels pretty normal so either it just needed to break in or i got the hang of driving the car, i have never owne a car that took some getting used to before..

changing the gaps on my plugs really did seem to give it some more low end power so that is something i would check out..


----------

